# Picnic Pics.



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Hi, took the family for a picnic the other day and snapped away. I just liked these ones because of the different way the light at differing stages made the subject look. Hope you like them!


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

and...


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

and...


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

almost done! Sorry, what a cretin! Just worked out how to put more than photo on at once.....what an arse!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

The Mrs and I really want to retire in Scotland, but that's 20 years off unless we win the Lotto! Like the second pic Cammy.

Mrs Tips Dad is a Shetlander. Went up there in '98 absolutly beautiful even if they have very few trees.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

After a large bruise I've given in.....the wife says I've to put this on as its 'nice'! Who am I to argue, I am only a man. (And I know which side my bread's buttered on).


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Ahhhhhhh! Bless


----------

